# Setting up 29g vivarium, making background and making it look natural.



## snake5891 (Dec 10, 2009)

So I have a couple 29g tanks lying around, and I want to turn them into dart frog tanks. I've decided to make them false bottoms, with the eggcrate and pvc tubes and all that. Originally I was just going to add the substrate ontop of the fibreglass mesh but then decided it shouldn't be flat at all. I want to add some topography to the tank, can I just make hills and such? I'm thinking the dirt won't hold and will just collapse). I plan on using the mix of miracle-gro organic potting soil (I read the ingredients and figures I could use it, it's made of about 50% bark composts and 50% peat) mixed with coconut bedding. I was also wondering if there was an easy way to make a background for the tank, I read some things online about Great Stuff but am not sure how it is used and how to make it natural. If anyone has some links to instructions for setting up vivs or links to a website fullof pics, that would be great!

Ramiro


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

Front-Opening Showcase Vivarium How-To

This will give all the info you need to design a good background using great stuff.

You can also create a rolling land scape in a vivarium using various depths of LECA or gravel.

Egg crate is some what time consuming but, light so it has some adantages to.


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

Here s a couple pics of my 29g.


----------



## snake5891 (Dec 10, 2009)

I like the backgrounds on those tanks. That's what I'm looking to create. I would like ro create a more rolling landscape . I've seen several vivs where the substrate seem almost vertical from the top of the back of the tank to the bottom of the front facing you. I'm not looking for anything that steep. I figure if the terrain isn't leved then the frogs wont always be in each others sight.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

You can use rocks or wood and backfill with soil as well.


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

snake5891 said:


> I like the backgrounds on those tanks. That's what I'm looking to create. I would like ro create a more rolling landscape . I've seen several vivs where the substrate seem almost vertical from the top of the back of the tank to the bottom of the front facing you. I'm not looking for anything that steep. I figure if the terrain isn't leved then the frogs wont always be in each others sight.


Thanks, once all my vines and creepers fill in this will be my best viv I think.


----------

